# ok since when



## peach (Sep 15, 2010)

did we have to log in to view?

Part of the bug fix, jar?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 15, 2010)

" You are invisible until you post then people will know you are there or were recently there."

*You can't read the posts without joining*!

Not my call; but, I don't like it,

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2010)

Yup, need to be signed in to view Inside the threads.  Up to that point, you can view the forum and topics but not the thread content.  This was already explained in another thread.

Anyone else willing to spend 2-3 hours a night weeding through spammers let me know and we will shut off that requirement & some others that some may not like.  I don't need to be hacked into.

Still at the office here at 10:35pm


----------



## Yankee (Sep 15, 2010)

I didn't notice because I am signed in "forever"


----------



## mmmarvel (Sep 16, 2010)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Yup, need to be signed in to view Inside the threads.  Up to that point, you can view the forum and topics but not the thread content.  This was already explained in another thread.Anyone else willing to spend 2-3 hours a night weeding through spammers let me know and we will shut off that requirement & some others that some may not like.  I don't need to be hacked into.
> 
> Still at the office here at 10:35pm


I don't understand, it use to be that I could open any thread and read it but could only post if I were registered.  So if the spammers aren't registered how could they post - and you must have been doing a good job cause I've never seen a spam message yet.  But okay, it's not my board and I don't have the headaches, it was just nicer being able to take a quick look now and then without the hassle of logging on every time.


----------



## globe trekker (Sep 16, 2010)

Freedom of this forum comes at a price! A price that I am VERY willing to

accept and incorporarte in to being able to come here and use it.

Keep up the GREAT work Jeff and others!

This forum is leaving ICC in the dust, ...FAST!    

.


----------



## Mech (Sep 16, 2010)

Yankee said:
			
		

> I didn't notice because I am signed in "forever"


Me too.  I don't even know my password anymore.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 16, 2010)

Really, it is just easier if you stay logged in....................


----------



## Paul Sweet (Sep 16, 2010)

Having to login each time just to view posts is a pain.  Is there any way to remember a login without cookies?  I use Firefox on my home & travel computers, and have them set up to delete new cookies when I shut Firefox down.  I guess I could start Firefox, reset the preferences to accept cookies, then login to this site, then shut down Firefox before other sites can set cookies, restart it, and reset the preferences back to deleting new cookies when I shut Firefox down if that's the only way, but I have 4 separate instances of Firefox (2 computers with Windows & Linux on each).


----------



## jar546 (Sep 17, 2010)

Paul Sweet said:
			
		

> Having to login each time just to view posts is a pain.  Is there any way to remember a login without cookies?  I use Firefox on my home & travel computers, and have them set up to delete new cookies when I shut Firefox down.  I guess I could start Firefox, reset the preferences to accept cookies, then login to this site, then shut down Firefox before other sites can set cookies, restart it, and reset the preferences back to deleting new cookies when I shut Firefox down if that's the only way, but I have 4 separate instances of Firefox (2 computers with Windows & Linux on each).


Paul, there is no way to stay logged in if you delete your cookies every time you shut down your browser.  See if you can set it up to no delete your cookies for this site.


----------



## Mech (Sep 17, 2010)

Paul,

Can you install Firefox twice on the same computer?  Maybe you can set the second installation to not delete cookies and use that one for this site only???


----------



## Mule (Sep 17, 2010)

The only way to do that is to partition the hard drive.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you need a permit to build a partition for a hard drive?


----------



## Enginerd (Sep 17, 2010)

Nice one Fatboy.


----------



## Mech (Sep 17, 2010)

Mule - would a paritioned harddrive work any different than installing the second Firefox program in a new directory or are you are talking about installing the OS on the new partition too? An old harddrive or a flashdrive would probably be easier to use than partitioning an HD that is already in use.

Enginerd - I liked Fatboy's response also!


----------



## fatboy (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, second show at 9:00 tonight..........


----------



## Mule (Sep 17, 2010)

Mech said:
			
		

> Mule - would a paritioned harddrive work any different than installing the second Firefox program in a new directory or are you are talking about installing the OS on the new partition too? An old harddrive or a flashdrive would probably be easier to use than partitioning an HD that is already in use.Enginerd - I liked Fatboy's response also!


 If someone was pretty knowledgable on configuring software when installing Firefox you could probably accomplish it. You know when you install a program and the program asks if you want typical or custom....there is a good chance that you could.Since I don't have Firefox I don't know if the software allows you to chose where it is installed. As long as it doesn't get into the OS of the computer it would probably work.

And Fatboy....we get a permit for everything around here!!


----------



## brudgers (Sep 17, 2010)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Do you need a permit to build a partition for a hard drive?


Not if you don't get caught.


----------



## brudgers (Sep 17, 2010)

A couple of work arounds:

I know that Opera and Chrome allow you to set your browser to only accept cookies from particular sites.  It wouldn't surprise me if Firefox offers this either out of the box or through a plugin.

Another way to perform a separate install is to set up a virutal machine using the free "virtual Pc" or "Vmware Viewer."  Browser settings will only be maintained within that virtual machine...and cookies won't be readable outside your virtual machine browsing sessions.

Finally, turning off cookies won't make much difference unless you turn off Flash Cookies as well because they're used to track you with up to 100k of data.  See http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager07.html to adjust your settings.

I have mine set to "always deny."


----------

